# 22 days late, 4 negative tests, 1 faint positive?



## ChambersBaaaaby (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right place or not, but here it goes. This is going to be a bit long. My last period was February 25 and lasted until March 2, which is normal for me. I am NEVER late, my period is like clockwork 28-29 day cycle. My DH and I did the deed around the time I was supposed to ovulate (I'm not sure if I ovulated around the time I was supposed to or not, I go by my 'period tracker'). According to pregnology.com, I would have ovulated around the time I was supposed to and would have implanted on March 21 if I had conceived. Well, on March 25(day of expected period), I started "spotting", if you could even call it that. It was brown with a couple of streaks of pink, not red and it was so light, I didn't even need a pantyliner the whole time and it wasn't even there when I wiped, it was only there when I pushed some toilet paper up a little farther to see if it had become heavier. I never clotted, it never became heavier and it lasted for 3-4 days so I assumed it was implantation bleeding since I technically missed my period. About a week after that, I started cramping. Not too bad but it was sort of uncomfortable, I thought it was just AF coming on. She never showed. It's now April 15, I am officially 22 days late, cycle day 49 I do believe. I took a pregnancy test when I was just a few days late and it showed a very faint positive (blue dye), a few days after that I took another and it was negative (blue dye) as well as a negative FRER red/pink dye. I took another FRER two days ago and it was negative as well. All tests were taken with my FMU. I have just started having some pregnancy symptoms however: Nausea(morning and night), I always feel bloated, especially after I eat (I can eat barely ANYTHING and feel so full like I'm going to explode), raised BBT, headaches, constipated, increased cervical mucus(I don't know if that's a pregnancy symptom or not), my stomach is a lot harder to the touch, back aches, sore nipples/boobs, my boobs seem to be larger/fuller, food aversions, increased sense of smell, cravings(french fries or something frozen), I've been really exhausted, I sleep constantly. I'm not really stressed out. According to pregnology.com, if I were to be pregnant, I'd be 7 weeks today and a lot of women say they didn't receive a positive until they were 8-10 weeks. We're not trying to conceive, but it wouldn't upset either of us if we were pregnant. Please help! Has this happened to anyone else and how far along were you when you finally got your positive? Thanks again and sorry for such a long post!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Your faint positive followed by a bunch of negatives (including FMU) sounds just like me. As it was explained to me, urine pregnancy tests are sensitive inside a certain window and outside that can yield false negatives. I was really confused (about 7-10 days late) and went to see my dr. He ordered a blood test which apparently is definitive and guess what? Preggo!! I'm 25.5 weeks along now and didn't have half the symptoms you describe until 8-10 weeks along.
I would start taking prenatal vitamins and get a blood test ASAP to figure out what's what. My gut feeling tells me you're pregnant. Hth


----------



## ChambersBaaaaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! I feel pregnant! So, I have no idea. But the faint positive was like, a week after my missed period and all the negatives were after that positive. It's so confusing.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChambersBaaaaby*
> 
> Thanks! I feel pregnant! So, I have no idea. But the faint positive was like, a week after my missed period and all the negatives were after that positive. It's so confusing.


Just like me. I think you're totally preggo


----------

